# Stoeger M3500



## hunter7m (Apr 15, 2011)

tried to put the scope mount on  m3500 today but the mounting screws were smaller than the receiver plug holes. anyone know what ive done wrong or how to correct this problem.  this is different than what i use too.


----------



## hunter7m (Apr 16, 2011)

holes in the receiver are sleves with hard rubber plugs. unscrew sleaves punch out rubber plugs, reinstall sleaves and install scope mount with provided screws.


----------

